
The Russians are screwing with the GPS system - eruci
https://www.businessinsider.com/gnss-hacking-spoofing-jamming-russians-screwing-with-gps-2019-4
======
eruci
I'm thinking of how to defeat GPS spoofing. Crowdsourcing location information
in real time would be one way to detect spoofing attacks as they happen and
extrapolate the correct location information based on previously known 'good'
GPS data. An app, similar to Waze, could easily achieve this.

